# truck norris



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

Truck Norris doesn't need a siren cars yield to bow to his honor.
i was bored on the pirate site and found this :waving:

http://www.ifsja.org/forums/vb/showthread.php?t=134867


----------



## punisher2010 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thats to funny....Truck Norris doesnt need to be washed... when its dirty...truck norris makes it rain


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## punisher2010 (Nov 14, 2010)

truck norris doesnt use anti-freeze or oil...he uses the blood from his victims


----------

